# TEC BBC2 Breath Controller, How sensitive is it to breath pressure ?



## muziksculp (Jan 7, 2021)

Hi,

I'm curious to know if the TEC BBC2 Breath Controller is quite sensitive to low-intensity breath pressure values, is there a way to calibrate it, or make it more sensitive ?

Basically, would it react to lower breath pressure values, so I don't need to exert too much breath pressure when blowing into it to trigger the highest dynamics of Virtual Instruments. This I feel is an important detail, especially if you need to use the BBC2 for long periods at a time when tracking.

Any feedback on this would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## d.healey (Jan 7, 2021)

There's a configuration app - https://www.tecontrol.se/products/usb-midi-breath-bite-controller-2


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 7, 2021)

d.healey said:


> There's a configuration app - https://www.tecontrol.se/products/usb-midi-breath-bite-controller-2


Thanks. Yes, I know about the app.

Given you can adjust the sensitivity, is it sensitive enough, so you don't have to exert a lot of breath pressure to trigger the high-dynamics of an instrument ? I mean in use, not theoretically only via the settings.


----------



## maestro2be (Jan 7, 2021)

Yes, but when you set the sensitivity level to allow you to barely blow, it becomes difficult (at least for me) to not blast into FFF every note.

I prefer it having slightly more resistance than possibly others would prefer. It will however definitely let you set it to basically go from 0 to 127 with barely any blowing. It's a dial of sensitivity that you decide and set manually 1 time.

I really love this device, FWIW.


----------



## d.healey (Jan 7, 2021)

As maestro said, you can to that but you'll compress the range of dynamics available, so unless you can blow really really soft everything will be loud, but for 99% of music I hear people posting that shouldn't be too much of a problem


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 7, 2021)

maestro2be said:


> Yes, but when you set the sensitivity level to allow you to barely blow, it becomes difficult (at least for me) to not blast into FFF every note.
> 
> I prefer it having slightly more resistance than possibly others would prefer. It will however definitely let you set it to basically go from 0 to 127 with barely any blowing. It's a dial of sensitivity that you decide and set manually 1 time.
> 
> I really love this device, FWIW.


Thanks. 

That's exactly what I wanted to know. Basically, I would like to use it without running out of air, so using it without over exerting my energy into breathing, since there are other things I need my energy for when working in the studio


----------



## LudovicVDP (Jan 7, 2021)

I don't have the Breath controller and I'm not a woodwind/brass player so my opinion has absolutely no value.

But I've ben eyeing for this product for a while and I'm wondering if what you ask is not counter-productive (This is said with absolutely no disrespect. I'm just thinking out loud). 
I think that the whole point of this midi controller is to be short of air at some point to simulate what a wind/brass player would feel when playing a line.
Having it set so that it allows you to blow a small amount of air for a very long time and still get like FFF might make you play phrases that a real player would not be able to play.

My 2 uneducated cents.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 7, 2021)

LudovicVDP said:


> I don't have the Breath controller and I'm not a woodwind/brass player so my opinion has absolutely no value.
> 
> But I've ben eyeing for this product for a while and I'm wondering if what you ask is not counter-productive (This is said with absolutely no disrespect. I'm just thinking out loud).
> I think that the whole point of this midi controller is to be short of air at some point to simulate what a wind/brass player would feel when playing a line.
> ...


Hehe... I'm a woodwinds player.  I think your comment is missing my point. 

Some breath controllers could require an abnormal amount of breath pressure to be responsive, that's what I was trying to avoid having to deal with if I was to use the BBC2 Breath Controller.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Jan 7, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> so I don't need to exert too much breath pressure when blowing into it to trigger the highest dynamics


Sorry. I indeed understood you just wanted to blow less/little to get the highest velocities... Which seemed strange to me.
By specifying you don't want to blow an "abnormal" amount of breath pressure, then I realise we're on the same page indeed.


----------



## RonV (Jan 7, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm curious to know if the TEC BBC2 Breath Controller is quite sensitive to low-intensity breath pressure values, is there a way to calibrate it, or make it more sensitive ?
> 
> ...


There is a rotating adjustment sleeve on the controller itself that allows you to control the flow of air. If it is closed then the pressure sensitivity is highest, takes less air and is perhaps a little harder to control. You can open that valve varying amounts and more air bypasses the actual controller. That uses more total air but is possibly more controllable. You dial that in for personal preference. Then you adjust the app to suit what you want. I also find that the BBC2 is pretty useful as a handheld CC controller using the tilt functions. You can set the left-right tilt to CC1 for example and control strings by tilting or rotating the unit in your hand. It's quite responsive and controllable and has a pretty natural feel with something like Afflatus.


----------



## maestro2be (Jan 7, 2021)

Oh man yes, if you're a woodwind player you have nothing to worry about then. I am a singer, so I have mine setup to react just like I am singing. If I run out of breath singing the note, I expect to run out of breath on the note I am playing for the flute or trumpet etc. I basically feel as tired after my performance as I do when I am singing. So for me it's totally natural feeling. I probably could make it easier on myself and go with a lighter pressure but whenever I do, I always feel like the music doesn't "breath" the way I heard it in my head or respond how I would have expected it to. So yea, I think you could end up with exactly the amount of breath pressure that works best for you.

I believe some people have even modified theirs to allow more air to come out of the thing but I never got into that. I just adjust the amount of breath pressure against it to give me the dynamics I want. It's really fun to use as well haha. I don't think I could use it all day every day though as I would completely run out of stamina at the pressure I use .


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 7, 2021)

Thanks for all of your helpful feedback.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 7, 2021)

RonV said:


> I also find that the BBC2 is pretty useful as a handheld CC controller using the tilt functions. You can set the left-right tilt to CC1 for example and control strings by tilting or rotating the unit in your hand. It's quite responsive and controllable and has a pretty natural feel with something like Afflatus.


Thanks for this cool tip. 

That should be very helpful as well, so it's not just a breath controller.


----------



## d.healey (Jan 7, 2021)

While we're talking about breath controllers... I haven't seen the WARBL mentioned on this forum but it's a great device, especially for whistle and bagpipe performance - https://warbl.xyz/


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 7, 2021)

d.healey said:


> While we're talking about breath controllers... I haven't seen the WARBL mentioned on this forum but it's a great device, especially for whistle and bagpipe performance - https://warbl.xyz/


That's very cool ! 

Now I'm interested in this as well.


----------



## X-Bassist (Jan 7, 2021)

LudovicVDP said:


> I don't have the Breath controller and I'm not a woodwind/brass player so my opinion has absolutely no value.
> 
> But I've ben eyeing for this product for a while and I'm wondering if what you ask is not counter-productive (This is said with absolutely no disrespect. I'm just thinking out loud).
> I think that the whole point of this midi controller is to be short of air at some point to simulate what a wind/brass player would feel when playing a line.
> ...


Actually after using it a while you find the advantage is the variable attack based on how quickly you blow as well as how hard. When using it with Sample Modeling Brass or Swam Saxes you really get the sense of the reed or mouthpiece being blown open. Variable attacks on all instruments, including strings, would be ideal, but I still use a keyboard for strings. Yet for Brass and Woodwinds it seems to add something to the attack, which is the most noticable part of the sound. The tail running out is another reason not to use it on strings or synth sounds.

For me I just got version 1, since I'm not to keen on biting something for added control and many people reviewing said the tilt function was a little hard to get use to (I'd probably crack my neck).






USB MIDI Breath Controller


Configurable MIDI Breath Controller with USB interface for use with computer based soft-synthesizers, VST sample libraries and DAW software and keyboards with USB-host.




www.tecontrol.se





Plus this gives me a chance to try it for less ($120 instead of $225) and see if I like it. When I use it (woodwinds and brass) it's great but the extra expression is all I really need.


----------



## maestro2be (Jan 7, 2021)

I want to also add, about the software it comes with. It's an application that's lightweight and runs in the background. It allows you to build velocity/expression curves and save them as a preset in that application. So you can save as many as you want and name them accordingly:

Preset 1 - VSL Synchron Strings
Preset 2 - OT Woodwinds
Preset 3 - SWAM Solo Flute 1

etc. That way, you can instantly at any time, change from preset to preset and go from a high pressure, slow passage style breathing style, to one that is short easy fast breathing for quick rapid playing. I forgot that I have few presets depending on the instrument vendor/family. So yea, it's a great tool and has incredible flexibility.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 7, 2021)

Thanks for all the additional helpful feedback.


----------



## rdieters (Jan 8, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks for this cool tip.
> 
> That should be very helpful as well, so it's not just a breath controller.


Yes and the tilt sensor is quite versatile. For example check how this guy uses it for vibrato:


----------

